# 1st Yr MBBS Book List



## soursugar

hey i thought it would be great if previous med students cud help the new ones out by telling us what we'll need for 1st yr, if u guys cud give us a list of books n general study materials it'll really get us on the rite track! thnx!#grin


----------



## AJN

GREAT! this is exzctly wat i was looking for aswell=)
looking forward!


----------



## MastahRiz

Snell's Clinical Anatomy for Medical Students

Keith L. Moore's Clinical Anatomy

Frank H. Netter Atlas of Human Anatomy

Michael Ross Histology: A text and atlas

Langman's Embryology

Di Fiorre's Atlas of Histology

Lippincott's Illustrated Review of Biochemistry (3rd edition)

Guyton and Hall's Medical Physiology

Review of Medical Physiology by William F. Ganong

There are some other books that you can only find here in Pakistan which you should get also, but they're just books you'll use a couple times here or there for odd topics. They're widely available, and they're names are sure to come up here and there.

Btw, for second year, you'll use these same books. The only additional book that you'll need is a neuroanatomy book. A good one is Snell's Neuroanatomy for Medical Students. Same author as the gross anatomy book above.


----------



## Smeer

Salam all,

wow thanks a bunch MastahRiz! I was thinking of asking this question this morning and I log on to medstudentz and find it already answered. Now that's what I call service #laugh .


----------



## AJN

Ahaan!! THANKS A MILLION:happy:


----------



## Junnat

Hey MastahRiz the list of books that you have listed for the 1st year MBBS, are these for *Govt. *colleges or *Private* colleges? Since all Govt. colleges have same curriculum but private colleges work differently, they probably don't use the same books...so what's the case here?


----------



## MastahRiz

These books will help you pass in either one, government or private schools. There's very few other books that you could buy, most of them being local Pakistani books that you'll run across after you start. That list above though, is the main set that you can supplement with smaller books and review books to get you by.


----------



## Smeer

Salam,

Just had another question about the book list above. Is that list of books those that will help us get through the first year of med. school or are they also helpful for USMLE purposes?


----------



## MastahRiz

Most of them are way too in depth for USMLE purposes. These are just the books for the first year of med school for Pakistani med schools. The good thing is, once you've finished these books, if you ever feel the need to go into more detail when you're studying for the USMLE from books like First Aid or Kaplan Lecture notes/Qbanks, you can always use these as references because you'll already know exactly where to find the information you're looking for.


----------



## Rehan

This book list is perfect. If you don't have these books, you're not ready for 1st year MBBS no matter which school you go to in Pakistan.


----------



## ali9686

The above mentioned books are key to gaining excellent concepts and doing well in any school.
But speaking on personal experience and receiving advice from senior Americans when i first came, i feel it necessary to pass it on to new American as well as Canadian students.

This list is specific to first and second year students attending KEMU.
1. B.D. Chaurasia's Human Anatomy Vol. 1,2,3
2. Pioneers Biochemistry (KEMU group)
3. A Text book of Histology by Krishna
4. The professors of Physiology at KEMU has published his own book. Medical Physiology by Dr. M. Akram (before his book we all studied from A text of Physiology by Dr. Musthaq)

According to the type of format which exams are given at KE these books along with the above mentioned are more than enough.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Smeer

Sweet, thx so much ali!
Would you suggest buying these in Pak. or in the U.S.? It seems like they'd mostly be available in Pak. but I thought maybe I'd ask just to be totally sure #happy


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah, those are only available in Pakistan. That's basically the exact list I was talking about when I originally said there're more that you'll need once you're here and really in the swing of things.


----------



## maik7upurz

Big medical books are extremely helpful if your trying to learn and pass the USMLE, but the information is overwhelming when it comes to passing the Pakistani exams. I would suggest you dont but any books ahead of time, just attend the classes and see what everyone else is studying from in your class and do the same thing. It wont help to be different. Everyone has their own recomendations on books but for first year focus on learning how to pass the exams which means studying only the kind of things they like to ask, for which you will need to use these crappy indian and pakistani authored books heh


----------



## squid

im sorry but i don't understand. i thought med books were pretty much standardized. apart from a few most universities have the same UHS exam too. 
i know ke exams are totally different and you do selective studying for that, but for the UHS ones aren't they pretty much standard everywhere?


----------



## maik7upurz

No, its nothing standardized at all. And selective study works a great deal in UHS exams as well.. You will find most of the hostelites and other local students will try to use the slimmest books available on the market which are pretty much indian/pakistani authored books (well, simply plagiarized summaries of American books). The teachers will recommend some of the bigger standard books. 

Plus there is really no standard book for any subject. Some books help you learn the subject, some books help you pass the UHS exams, some books help you pass your local college exam, and some books are helpful in the long run for the USMLE.

Breaking it down for you . (also for all subjects, get old University Questions books and study all the old questions they tend to come again and again in a different format)

1. Physiology
--> The STANDARD book = Guytons Physiology
--> The LOCAL Book could be Firdaus Physiology, a Pakistani one which some pakis study exclusively from, and just literally memorize it front to back and they get super high marks on the exams but have NO concept whatsoever!
--> Another LOCAL Book = Mushtaq Physiology, two book set. Kinda complicted because no outline, he throws everything at you... but.. It covers almost everything that could come on an exam.
--> UNDERSTANDING Book = Sherwood physiology, quite good if you can still find one.

2. Biochemistry - Lots of different books here.
--> STANDARD BOOK - Nothing standard really available in Pakistan that anyone uses, their all really really good American Revision books most people think they are standard though but you dont need the proper standard book so we use the following, I suggest you buy both.
--> LIPINCOTT
--> HARPERS

Then the LOCAL BOOK --> Mushtaq Biochemistry, most the students will use these. Total crap but total necessity because it covers everything for first year. You will literally need to memorize this book from front to back.
Other LOCAL REVIEW Books --> Faiq, and some other concise.

3. Gross Anatomy (the parts of the body)
--> LOCAL/INDIAN BOOK --> "the budda" aka BD Churasia Anatomy. For most w/no prioer medical education this book will be good to start with to pass the exams as it basically summarizes the entire body into what they will like to ask in the exams here.
--> STANDARD REFERENCE --> Grays Anatomy.. Ok Just cuz you like the TV show, dont buy this book. Its a HUGE book you will NEVER be able to study from this!!!
--> Students Favorites who are kinda foreigner acting, kinda cheap paki acting is SNELLS ANATOMY and SNELLS NEUROANATOMY.. Probably the best book for learning and still passing the exams.
--> MY FAVORITE --> Keith L. Moore anatomy. Excellent book!!!! But dont use this exclusively unless you like to learn and remember for the rest of your life what you studied .

4. General Anatomy --> Use whatever local book everyone else uses, tiny subject explaining what bones are and how we define structures on human body, ie medial/lateral, body position etc.

5. Histology --> Some subject concerned with the microscope and slides of tissues. Get one good book, an ATLAS which has pictures.. And get a local book, I forget the name, which helps with passing the exam on this.

6. Embryology --> Get the standard books, One is Keith L. Moore embryo, and the other is Langermans or something like that. Also get the Board Review Series book for Embryo.

Get it? Got it? Good =)

BTW For all the books I mentioned, specially the American ones... Get the REAL Editions not the fake pirated ones. The fake ones are cheaper but made of gross paper and it hurts your eyes to read. Unless you are really unsure about the book then get the fake one first.. But in the end you end up getting the expensive one so your a foreigner can afford it... Just make sure to have your local shalwar paki friend buy them for you cuz if they see your a foreigner they charge a lot more for books!!


----------



## ghummank04

thanx...all of you guys gave great insight....really appreciate


----------



## MedGrunt

maik7upurz said:


> 5. Histology --> Some subject concerned with the microscope and slides of tissues. Get one good book, an ATLAS which has pictures.. And get a local book, I forget the name, which helps with passing the exam on this.



Local Book=Laiq Hussain--Medical Histology


----------



## squid

thanks guys, this stuff is really helpful.


----------



## maik7upurz

MedGrunt said:


> Local Book=Laiq Hussain--Medical Histology


Ya I think its that green book w/a histo picture on the front. One of the better ones!


----------



## ali9686

in my opinion that book is horrible, lol.
I liked Krishna, although the hitso diagrams were a bit curde, but they were easy to reproduce when it came to exams and our professional exams. every one had a copy in there in hand when it came time for our professional exam. so its really up to you. my advice, get both and then decide, cost about 100-150 rups each i think. but the atals mentioned above is a must.


----------



## Smeer

Would you guys recommend buying these books before going to Pakistan and attending the medical college or would it be better to wait and get into the gist of things?

I'm getting ready to go over and if I need these books I'll probably order them and then have them shipped to Pakistan because I don't want suitcases filled with just medical books, lol (they weigh so much!)


----------



## MastahRiz

You don't need to have books shipped to Pakistan. You actually don't need to have anything shipped to pakistan. Anything you can buy in the US you can buy in Pakistan, including medical text books.


----------



## Smeer

awesome, thx for the speedy reply


----------



## Rehan

Smeer said:


> Would you guys recommend buying these books before going to Pakistan and attending the medical college or would it be better to wait and get into the gist of things?
> 
> I'm getting ready to go over and if I need these books I'll probably order them and then have them shipped to Pakistan because I don't want suitcases filled with just medical books, lol (they weigh so much!)


Smeer, it would probably cost you more than your entire five years of medical tuition if you bought your books in America and had them shipped to Pakistan! #laugh

Relaaaaaaaax buddy -- buy your books in Lahore once you get there. Pakistan has the original versions of all the books so you don't have to worry about a difference in quality if you were to buy them in the US. Just have a good time back home with your family and friends before you get here.


----------



## Smeer

Rehan said:


> Just have a good time back home with your family and friends before you get here.


hahaha, will due man. Sorry for getting all hyped up, despite all the help/advice I get from here it's hard not to get _a little_ carried away #laugh


----------



## Sarah H.

Heya!!!

Firstly, a BIG tanx ta all u guys..!! U ppl r doin a brill job....

Errmm..ok!! i wanit ta knw bout a few tings:

1) This bk called.. 'Essentials of medical physiology Vol I & II'..is it a local bk or wot? Cos i dun hv d name of d author & no search engine gvs me ny sorta info abt it...

2) Wot bout d bks fer Lab work??

3) Moreover, do u only get local bks in pak or can u awso buy international 1s thr? 

4) Wot abt bks fer patholgy, obstetrics gynaecology & tese few othr subjects tot fer small amount of hours?? will we really need ny bks fer them as such..wot so eva..?!?!

5) And, do I buy d non-local bks frm here & brin 'em to pak.. or can we easily get 'em frm thr in good condition? 

**I knw they'r more than a 'few' ques (lol)..buh awaiting a quick reply...#wink ..Tnx hey**


----------



## MastahRiz

Sarah H,

please read all the posts in a thread before replying. Most of your questions were just answered only two posts ago in this very thread! 

I'm not completely sure about the Essentials of medical physiology book that you're referring to, but I think it's a local pakistani version of physiology that some people use. It's really not needed, and is no match up for Guyton and Hall's medical physiology or Ganong's Review of Medical Physiology. Essentials of med phys is just a review book and is poorly written!

For lab work, you can buy all the books here in Pakistan, and as for text books, you can get any version of any textbook out here that you could get anywhere else. A lot of people end up buying both.

Yes, you will also need books for pathology, obs/gyne, but not in your first year of mbbs. You'll need them once you're in third year, and their original versions and local copies are also available just like anything else.

There's no need to bring books from anywhere outside of Pakistan. You can get everything here.


----------



## maik7upurz

Sarah H. said:


> Heya!!!
> 
> Firstly, a BIG tanx ta all u guys..!! U ppl r doin a brill job....
> 
> Errmm..ok!! i wanit ta knw bout a few tings:
> 
> 1) This bk called.. 'Essentials of medical physiology Vol I & II'..is it a local bk or wot? Cos i dun hv d name of d author & no search engine gvs me ny sorta info abt it...
> 
> 2) Wot bout d bks fer Lab work??
> 
> 3) Moreover, do u only get local bks in pak or can u awso buy international 1s thr?
> 
> 4) Wot abt bks fer patholgy, obstetrics gynaecology & tese few othr subjects tot fer small amount of hours?? will we really need ny bks fer them as such..wot so eva..?!?!
> 
> 5) And, do I buy d non-local bks frm here & brin 'em to pak.. or can we easily get 'em frm thr in good condition?
> 
> **I knw they'r more than a 'few' ques (lol)..buh awaiting a quick reply...#wink ..Tnx hey**


Essentials of Medical Physiology Vol I and II are written by Mushtaq. I used them quite a bit in first and second year and spent the entire night before my final exam/prof reading an entire volume through speed reading. The thing is Guyton is the standard book basically, and Ganon is a hardcore review, but when your short on time finding all the relevant tested material is very hard. Basically the Mushtaq books are good for govt colleges as all the teachers make their lectures out of it. You will definetly be well served to buy that book too.

Lab books --> each college's department makes their own lab book that you have to buy so he head of department can make some money that way!!

As MastahRiz said though, buy all your books here!


----------



## ali9686

Lol! 7up i remember those days too. The eve of the prof, spent like 6 hours reading the entire volume! LOL Saved my a$$ twice, both first year and sec year.

Don't worry about the local and international books people. Both are available. There is an excellent book store in Lahore right down the street from KE where they import all their books. So if coming to Lahore i can give you the address and you guys can shop till your hearts drop. But is it me or do medical students tend to buy so many books and then only ending up using 1-2 books to study from? #baffled
I know i am guilty of that.


----------



## Doc_Ammara

ali9686 said:


> But is it me or do medical students tend to buy so many books and then only ending up using 1-2 books to study from? #baffled
> I know i am guilty of that.


Dont feel guilty at all because MOST of the students do the same thing...i guess we are too excited at the start of the session and think that we will do this, we will do that, *"castles in the air"*#laugh we'll grasp the subject even more than our teachers ever knew... and bla bla bla.but as time passes by, reality is revealed upon us that theres a lot more to do than we had actually thought of and due to much burden of the other subjects too, most of the students end up studying one or two books and esp. the helping books by local authors wich is all just crap! anyways, if you end up studying one book only but its some standard book, thats fine !#yes


----------



## Sarah H.

Hey MastahRiz, 

Well, i did read em... buh wanit ta mk SURE d millonth tym lol... nyway, tnx!

Btw, if u may allow me ta go a lil off-track or rathr 'off-thread' #wink ...may i ask wot yr mbbs(if so) u, rehan & maik7upurz r in? Cos u guys 4eva replyin to ppl's queries... Hw on earth do u manage all tis wit so much studyin along-side??


----------



## Rehan

Sarah H. said:


> Btw, if u may allow me ta go a lil off-track or rathr 'off-thread' #wink ...may i ask wot yr mbbs(if so) u, rehan & maik7upurz r in? Cos u guys 4eva replyin to ppl's queries... Hw on earth do u manage all tis wit so much studyin along-side??


We live on Red Bulls and never sleep. #eek


----------



## maik7upurz

Sarah H. said:


> Hey MastahRiz,
> 
> Well, i did read em... buh wanit ta mk SURE d millonth tym lol... nyway, tnx!
> 
> Btw, if u may allow me ta go a lil off-track or rathr 'off-thread' #wink ...may i ask wot yr mbbs(if so) u, rehan & maik7upurz r in? Cos u guys 4eva replyin to ppl's queries... Hw on earth do u manage all tis wit so much studyin along-side??


HAy ta SOuP witda U? M hurr reeplyn 2 u! Me yr of Dee MBBS is Fourtha yr n who sez U Neeed lotzzzz of Stud E ying?!?!


----------



## ali9686

maik7upurz said:


> HAy ta SOuP witda U? M hurr reeplyn 2 u! Me yr of Dee MBBS is Fourtha yr n who sez U Neeed lotzzzz of Stud E ying?!?!



is there an Ebonics to English translator available online? #confused


----------



## Sarah H.

maik7upurz said:


> HAy ta SOuP witda U? M hurr reeplyn 2 u! Me yr of Dee MBBS is Fourtha yr n who sez U Neeed lotzzzz of Stud E ying?!?!


LOL!!!! ur reply cracked me up man!!! buh wot is ur first sentence sayin btw?? u want chicken soup or sumtin???huh??#laugh 

& ali9686 frm wot i understood.. he means he's in 4th yr mbbs n thrs not much 'studying' required..so its basically a yr to chillax wif patients & kill 'em ..thts ok, no!! lol
** i suely wana listen ta him sayin all tis..he'll rock in tis accent BIG TYM!!**#wink


----------



## MedGrunt

This just in! The thread is on 1st year MBBS Book List! 

Next post related to the topic, please! #laugh


----------



## Sarah H.

LolXxxxx!!! Ok!! purely related to d topic...

1) Do u get past exam ppr books in market (if so, wot r they called?)..?
2) Are we supposed ta mk notes ta study or u'll cope if u read frm text bks straight?


----------



## MastahRiz

You can get old test papers from students, no need to go to the markets.

The books are more than enough, except in clinical years (story for another thread btw) and except in biochemistry for first and second year. You'll definitely need class notes when it comes to that class at Shifa. Don't know about other schools.

Generally, lectures, tests, and review sessions all come straight from the textbook. If you read any book properly, you're sure to pass.


----------



## MedGrunt

Sarah H. said:


> LolXxxxx!!! Ok!! purely related to d topic...
> 
> 1) Do u get past exam ppr books in market (if so, wot r they called?)..?
> 2) Are we supposed ta mk notes ta study or u'll cope if u read frm text bks straight?


They don't sell books of past papers, but you can get them or copies of them from upperclassmen/fellow students/students from nearby schools and start building your collection.

Generally, teachers learn from the same books that you do. They'll give lectures straight out of the textbooks and if there is something important that isn't in the text they'll often tell you ahead of time so that you can jot some notes down. Really depends on the teacher, once you start classes you'll get a fairly good idea of which teacher studies from which book.


----------



## maik7upurz

Sarah H. said:


> LolXxxxx!!! Ok!! purely related to d topic...
> 
> 1) Do u get past exam ppr books in market (if so, wot r they called?)..?
> 2) Are we supposed ta mk notes ta study or u'll cope if u read frm text bks straight?


1. YES, there ARE exam paper books available in the markets for different Universities. For UHS colleges, there are books called "UQ Books" , university question books and they usually have all the past papers over the years in them. But MCQ books that have been used arent available but you can usuually ask students where they get their MCQ's from because most of them are just copied from other books, they are too lazy to make their own MCQ's here.

2. Some classes I take notes, some I dont. There are many students who blindly and literally write down every word the teacher says and copies down everything on overhead projectors, powerpoints etc. When they remove it too fast you will hear the entire girls side of the class go SIRRR, no siirrrr!!! lol meaning they not done copying it down. Most guys dont take notes, except the first few rows which are the "geek rows" in govt colleges apparently.


----------



## Sarah H.

Tnx guys!!:happy: 
_--__--_--_--_--_--_--_--_--_--_--_--__

Btw, I need a lil more help here pls... 
Errmm..I came across two books by d same author (Keith L. Moore)...

1) Clinical orientated anatomy - by Keith L. Moore and *Arthur F.* (4th edi.)

2) Essential Clinical anatomy - by Keith L. and *Anne MR Agur*

I would appreciate if some1 cud possibly guide me as to which one is easy-to-read & has a student friendly format. 

Tnx!!!


----------



## maik7upurz

Essential = Newer smaller book, probably better to start with

Clinical = BIG book, lots to read, hard to revise for exams. I used this book, loved it, but wouldnt do it again. If you buy this book you wont even need an Atlas


----------



## MedGrunt

Sarah H. said:


> Tnx guys!!:happy:
> _--__--_--_--_--_--_--_--_--_--_--_--__
> 
> Btw, I need a lil more help here pls...
> Errmm..I came across two books by d same author (Keith L. Moore)...
> 
> 1) Clinical orientated anatomy - by Keith L. Moore and *Arthur F.* (4th edi.)
> 
> 2) Essential Clinical anatomy - by Keith L. and *Anne MR Agur*
> 
> I would appreciate if some1 cud possibly guide me as to which one is easy-to-read & has a student friendly format.
> 
> Tnx!!!


Personally I use Clinical Oriented Anatomy. It has tons of info and excellent pictures & diagrams. For exams I'm studying from that and Snell and it seems to be working out fine so far.

I'd suggest that you buy a Netter's Atlas regardless of whether or not you buy KLM, because I find Netter's to be particularly helpful for gross spotting. You really won't know which books work for you until you start classes. If you try to buy everything ahead of time you're probably going to end up with a stack of decorational books.


----------



## MastahRiz

Clinical Oriented Anatomy is better in my opinion. You don't want to use a review book when it comes to something like gross anatomy. It's the standard-size textbook anyway.

If I'm right, Sarah H. is going to Shifa next year, and over there you won't find anyone using anything other than either Snell, or KLM's clinical oriented anatomy. When it comes to this school, either of these two books will get you a passing grade. The combination of the two will get you into the upper tier of students.

Oh yeah, and Netter's is awesome. Definitely get it.


----------



## Sarah H.

THANKS a bunch! U guys are such gr8 help...:happy: 
(btw, i'm not goin ta Shifa)


----------



## MastahRiz

woops, my bad.


----------



## maik7upurz

I never liked Netters but some people swear by it. In my opinion get the smaller book, not the bigger Clinically Oriented. The other book is NOT a review book, do your research on it and read reviews at Amazon.com


----------



## MastahRiz

Essential is written for the undergraduate level, not med school. It's the "easier" read for that reason... and so far I saw four reviews saying it's a *streamlined, review, or synopsis, *version of anatomy.

I'm sure there are a lot of people who love this book anyway. I for one, wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## MedGrunt

As seen from this thread, different books work for different people...In the end you're going to have to decide for yourself what you think is best for you. If you're still not sure after looking through the books yourself ask a couple of classmates.


----------



## ali9686

I bought both of them, and ended up using 
B.D Anatomy. #sad

I would go with KLM, COA.
Also KLM embryo is excellent for MCQ format exams.


----------



## maik7upurz

I swear by the big KLM but find it useless for Paki exams.


----------



## Sarah H.

Oh Lord!!! Now m even more confused!!

So, basically its unwise to ask sum1 to get books for u from b4? Do I hv ta b 'physically' present at d book shop ta search & choose on ma own?


----------



## MastahRiz

Sarah H. said:


> Oh Lord!!! Now m even more confused!!
> 
> So, basically its unwise to ask sum1 to get books for u from b4? Do I hv ta b 'physically' present at d book shop ta search & choose on ma own?


Can't hurt, but only a sith deals in absolutes.


----------



## squid

hey i have some questions; we got a book list today at LMDC.

1) there is a Cunningham's Manual of Practical Anatomy by G.J.Romanes Vol 1,2,3 what's the difference between this and BD? i overheard some guy say we needed both?

2) Junquira Histology, how is this book? because i didn't see anyone on the forum recommend it.


----------



## ali9686

squid said:


> hey i have some questions; we got a book list today at LMDC.
> 
> 1) there is a Cunningham's Manual of Practical Anatomy by G.J.Romanes Vol 1,2,3 what's the difference between this and BD? i overheard some guy say we needed both?
> 
> 2) Junquira Histology, how is this book? because i didn't see anyone on the forum recommend it.




the manual is basically your dissection manual. It is referred to as the "Dissector" Very important! Make sure you buy all three volumes. I remember in first yr at KE they use to mark your attendance based on whether you brought the dissection manual to the dissection hall or not. #shocked 
Other than that it was good, remember sitting in Dissection hall reading it.

Not sure about the histo book. In my opinion, if you can afford it, but the local copy, check it out. If you like it then buy the proper book. That is what i use to do.


----------



## squid

thanks .......yeah i bought the dissector and i also bought a histo book it's text and atlast one of the authors is junquira, some of the seniors said it was good.

another question why is the dissection kit soo crappy?!? im pretty sure you can get nice ones.


----------



## ali9686

squid said:


> another question why is the dissection kit soo crappy?!? im pretty sure you can get nice ones.





Yea, you can decent ones at the surgical store in Nila Gumbad, it is adjacent to Anarkali. All the decent surgical stores are there. I rec. PAK SURGICAL PVT. They tend to import there supplies from Germany, a bit expensive but the quality is good.


----------



## squid

cool thanks #happy


----------



## Acidian

Does anyone know any good cell biology books? I havn't seen any listed I think and we are taught cell biology seperately as a topic on its own. Today we had our first test and the detail they wanted for cell biology in it was  #baffled


----------



## ali9686

Acidian said:


> Does anyone know any good cell biology books? I havn't seen any listed I think and we are taught cell biology seperately as a topic on its own. Today we had our first test and the detail they wanted for cell biology in it was  #baffled


Guyton should more than enough in my opinion. The majority of the cell bio books are for the PhD route. You can try Ganoung and well.


----------



## Acidian

ali9686 said:


> Guyton should more than enough in my opinion. The majority of the cell bio books are for the PhD route. You can try Ganoung and well.


Thanks. I've check out guyton and read chapters 1 and 2 which I realised are about the cell.

What I found a bit confusing is that guyton is a physiology book. However, we are taught Cell Biology by the Anatomy department.


----------



## Maria

anatomy is the study of complete human body structure & functions...whereas physio is concerned with the physiological conditions of body that is ur normal body functioning.like the teachers says if u know physiology u know pathology...............what i mean to say is that cell is the chapter that u have 2 read in all 3 of the subjects i.e biochem,physio & anatomy.........so ur concept abt cell should be very much clear.....


----------



## hina

hi......

do you know any book ........
which is easy to read
and clears our basic concepts both in anatomy and physiology other than this standard books.


----------



## MastahRiz

Nope, sorry, standard books are standard for a reason  Just stick it out, it'll get easier.


----------



## nasha

Do we have to follow guide books while studying first year in medical colleges? Or do we have to study all by ourselves? There is so much to study all time. What else and what else not to remember!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nasha

I am presenting a complete list of TEXTBOOKS and REFERENCE BOOKS of 1st and 2nd year followed in most of the medical colleges in our south asian continent. The books marked with ASTERISKS are most popular among both students and teachers as well as the book sellers. I hope it would be of great benefit to you.

*ANATOMY, HISTOLOGY & EMBRYOLOGY TEXTBOOKS*

1. *Gray's* Anatomy 39th Edition
2. ****Cunningham's* Manual of Practical Anatomy (vol 1,2,3) 15th Edition
3. ****Langman's* Medical Embryology 10th Edition
4. ****R. S. Snell*: Clinical Anatomy for medical students 7th or 8th Edition
5. ****R. S. Snell*: Clinical Neuroanatomy for Medical Student's 6th Edition
6. *More*: Clinical Anatomy 5th Edition
7. *Last*: Anatomy 10th Edition
8. ****Junqueira*: Basic Histology 11th Edition

*ANATOMY, HISTOLOGY & EMBRYOLOGY* *REFERENCE BOOKS*

1. *** *B. D. Churasia*: Human Anatomy (Vol 1,2,3) 4th Edition
2. ****A. K. A. Datta*: Human Anatomy (Vol. 1,2,3,4)
3. *Poddar* Osteology 10th Edition
4. *A. K. Datta*: General Anatomy 6th Edition
5. *A. K. Datta*: Human Embryology 6th Edition

*ATLAS* *BOOKS*

1. ****NETTER*: Atlas of Human Anatomy 3rd or 4th Edition
2. *Grants*: Atlas of Anatomy 11th Edition
3. *Macminn* Colour Atlas of Histology 5th Edition
4. *Difore*: Atlas of Histology 11th Edition

*PHYSIOLOGY TEXTBOOKS*

1. ****Guyton and Hall*: Medical Physiology 11th Edition
2. *W.F. Ganong*: Medical Physiology 22th Edition
3. *Chawduraj*: Concise Medical Physiology 5th Edition

*PHYSIOLOGY REFERENCE BOOKS*

1. *C.C Chaterjee*: Human Physiology (Vol. 1,2)
2.* C. L. Ghai*: Practical Physiology & Biochemistry 7th Edition
3. *Samson Wrights*: Applied Physiology 13th Edition

*BIOCHEMISTRY TEXTBOOKS*

1. ****Harper's* Biochemistry 27th Edition
2. ****Lippincotts*: Biochemistry 3rd Edition
3. *Sattanarayan*: Biochemistry 3rd Edition

*BIOCHEMISTRY REFERENCE BOOKS*

1. *Orten*: Human Biochemistry 10th Edition
2. *A. C. Ded*: Biochemistry 8th Edition

*COMMUNITY MEDICINE TEXTBOOKS*

1. ****Parks*: Community Medicine 19th Edition
2. *ABC* Comunity Medicine 2nd Edition

*MEDICAL DICTIONARY*

1. ****Tabers*: Medical Dictionary (Vol. 1,2) 20th Edition
2. *Dorland*: Medical Dictionary 30th Edition
3. *Dorland*: Pocket Medical Dictionary 27th Edition

For any further help feel free to *talk 2 me*. 
Good Luck and Pray to Allah for me.
BYE#grin


----------



## hina

thanks


----------



## nasha

Welcome hina. Anytime


----------



## Smeer

MastahRiz said:


> Snell's Clinical Anatomy for Medical Students
> 
> Keith L. Moore's Clinical Anatomy
> 
> Frank H. Netter Atlas of Human Anatomy
> 
> Michael Ross Histology: A text and atlas Langman's Embryology
> 
> Di Fiorre's Atlas of Histology
> 
> Lippincott's Illustrated Review of Biochemistry (3rd edition)
> 
> Guyton and Hall's Medical Physiology
> 
> Review of Medical Physiology by William F. Ganong


I would add The Developing Human: Clinically Oriented Embryology by Keith L. Moore and Gray's Anatomy for Students. Both of these books contain excellent diagrams if you've got a little extra time and are interested in concept building #yes.


----------



## volcanite

quick question are ebooks effective - as in can you use them without trouble cuz that saves money and time for me as a read on a computer screen several times faster than i read on paper (kinda Ironic) and i can find most of these off torrents and sites....


----------



## MastahRiz

For sure man, I almost exclusively use E-books in Isilo format. They're easy to browse through, FREE, and sometimes WAY too big to carry around. I say go for it.


----------



## king khan

really helpful thread !!!!!! i wAntEd To KnOw Do u GuYz SeArcH tHe NeT fOr lEcTuReS nOtEs aNd StUFf FrOm OtHeR uNiVeRsItIEs or WeBsItEs!!!!!!#confused


----------



## MastahRiz

here's a tip: No one is going to take you seriously as long as you type like that. Seriously.


----------



## < sara >

wow... thats a lot of books for 1st and 2nd year. 

I wanted to know.. did your university give you a list of books before your first year started? Or, did you just have to reasearch and buy you books on your own? Thanks a lot, this thread is very very helpful..


----------



## Smeer

< sara > said:


> wow... thats a lot of books for 1st and 2nd year.
> 
> I wanted to know.. did your university give you a list of books before your first year started? Or, did you just have to reasearch and buy you books on your own? Thanks a lot, this thread is very very helpful..


We were given a book list at KE, but it wasn't very helpful. Seniors and classmates were a better source of what topics to study from which books, as they knew what kinds of questions were more likely to show up on tests and in the Prof.

I think UHS has an official book list for each subject so that should be helpful.


----------



## MedGrunt

< sara > said:


> I wanted to know.. did your university give you a list of books before your first year started? Or, did you just have to reasearch and buy you books on your own? Thanks a lot, this thread is very very helpful..


Even if your particular school doesn't give you a book list once you start classes you can ask some upperclassmen and get a fair idea of which textbooks are necessary and which are optional. No need to be worrying about it in advance. Everyone generally has the same issues, once classes start everything falls into place.


----------



## < sara >

Thanks MedGrunt... yeah thats a good idea to ask the seniors.. so what do you think? Should I not get any books right now (before uni starts)? and get them after it starts? or is it good to have books before it starts???


----------



## Smeer

< sara > said:


> so what do you think? Should I not get any books right now (before uni starts)? and get them after it starts? or is it good to have books before it starts???


Wait until it starts.

I ended up buying about 4 books I never used the whole year because I thought I'd be "ahead of the game" by buying books early. Don't worry about falling behind.


----------



## MedGrunt

Smeer said:


> Wait until it starts.


Yep, that's the best idea.


----------



## < sara >

Alright! Thanks guys...for all your help


----------



## chickoos

guys i am in karachi right now......so can some of you tell me the shop from where can i get the medical booka


----------



## Pakguy

Hi, 

Although I dont study in Pakistan-nontheless Im sure I can advice you somewhat on books. I wouldn't recommend buying any books before anyne reaches their medschool and is settled in-unless urgent-and not available from Pakistan-assuming the library is well stocked! Although I dont understand why the Pakistani curriculum requires such an extensive lists of books sa crucial-as I have been through most of them-some of them wont even be that clinically relevant esp when you get into further years of practice-Hence why i recommend not buying just from this website. Obviously books like anatomy ones such as Dalley and Moore or Snell are personal preferences-although I thought Dalley and Moore was good. I wouldnt even recommend getting bogged down with buying books like Grays-unless you hve lots of money to spend-its better to use them from library. When I was on vaccation in Pakistan-I found that book shops had good copies of the books I needed-and they were much cheaper compared to UK. Other very good books I would suggest is the Crash course series-I dont know if theyre available to Pak students. Also, dont know if this has been mentioned but Kumar and Clarke is generally a book you cant go wrong with for the clinical aspects but I think its more UK based in terms of epidemiology etc...nontheless a very good buy


----------



## MastahRiz

You're right, unfortunately the basic sciences teachers (year 1 and 2) are generally not creative enough to make their own lectures or even tests. Everything comes straight from that list of books and that's why almost all the students follow it exclusively.


----------



## kiran98

*best atlas to buy*

mc minns atlas is the best. it has photographs. it is better than netters.#happy


----------



## Aiman asif

we are supposed to study islamiat and pakistan studies in first year mbbs as well ??? #frown


----------



## MastahRiz

At some schools, yes.


----------



## missakhwand

MastahRiz said:


> At some schools, yes.


Basically only government colleges have these two subjects in the first year-or those affiliated with them. Independent universities(like shifa nad aku) do not have these subjects.


----------



## Fareeha

no, it is for every college in Pakistan


----------



## MedGrunt

missakhwand said:


> Basically only government colleges have these two subjects in the first year-or those affiliated with them. Independent universities(like shifa nad aku) do not have these subjects.





Fareeha said:


> no, it is for every college in Pakistan


It is required at some schools, but not all. When I was a 1st year at Shifa there was a 1 hour Islamic class every other Friday morning. There weren't any tests for it and attendance wasn't necessary, so it was just an optional class. Most students would just take it as a chance to catch an extra hour of sleep.

However, now I believe that they have stopped the Islamic class altogether at Shifa -- hopefully one of the current 1st year students can confirm this.

The best thing would be to contact someone from the school you plan on going to just to be certain.

and now back on to the topic of textbooks... :7up:


----------



## saadq_13

There are plenty of books available for each subject. Problem is that you can's study all of them. Even if you are an overenthusiastic student and manage to study two or more books for each subject, at the end whats going to be useful is only the material you are going to revise before exams. And trust me, revising a single standard book can be difficult in exams. I would suggest R J Last's Anatomy for GROSS. Always study it with Netter's Atlas open. This combination is perfect. Don's go by the external apperance of Last's. Its one of the best books available for Anatomy. KLM for Embryology. Laiq for Histology. Snell for Neuroanatomy. General Anatomy can be studied from any book you like, preferrably from a local shorter book so that you can revise it easily at the end. Guyton is the best book for Physiology. If you want to study something extra, you can go for Gannong after studying Guyton. For Biochem, introduction of lipids, carbs, proteins etc chapters from Mushtaq and metab from Lippincott i.e., first year course from Mushtaq and second year from Lippincott.

You have to appear in a combined Islamiat/Pak study paper in second year in UHS exams. They don't teach you the whole two years for these subjects. Classes are arranged in last one or two weeks of second year. It shouldn't be any problem for students who have done FSc. You can study the whole Islmaiat and Pak Study Books in one or two days. And marks of this paper are not included in your total second year marks. They are listed separately in the marks sheet.


----------



## pakistani usa

I think its good idea to give books names that we need but I have Qustion in pak med colleges teachers give notes according to book or we have to study by own. Thanks


----------



## ali raza

*Read the forum rules to prevent further deletion of your posts. Thanks.
*


----------



## kiran98

soursugar said:


> hey i thought it would be great if previous med students cud help the new ones out by telling us what we'll need for 1st yr, if u guys cud give us a list of books n general study materials it'll really get us on the rite track! thnx!#grin


anatomy - b d chaurasia
physiology- n bk notes( bj notes) / guyton, v d joshi 
biochem- satyanarayan


----------



## abdullahm18

MedGrunt said:


> It is required at some schools, but not all. When I was a 1st year at Shifa there was a 1 hour Islamic class every other Friday morning. There weren't any tests for it and attendance wasn't necessary, so it was just an optional class. Most students would just take it as a chance to catch an extra hour of sleep.
> 
> However, now I believe that they have stopped the Islamic class altogether at Shifa -- hopefully one of the current 1st year students can confirm this.
> 
> The best thing would be to contact someone from the school you plan on going to just to be certain.
> 
> and now back on to the topic of textbooks... :7up:


No Islamiyat or Pak Studies anymore at Shifa.


----------



## TheDoc

Even if you don't end up passing Islamiyat or Pak Studies in 2nd year, you can always retake it in 3rd, 4th and final years. And if you still fail in final year, you really think they're going to NOT give you your MBBS degree? lol. 

It's not hard though.


----------



## shanikhan

informative thread


----------



## Rabia786

what about the books for shifa First year MBBS?? #confused


----------



## Rabia786

I am going to start in a week#happy#nerd


----------



## MastahRiz

*^Don't double post.
*


----------



## ayesha_

Rabia786 said:


> what about the books for shifa First year MBBS?? #confused


students all over, follow the same books generally. if you read the initial few posts of this thread..


----------



## 4003

There's no specific books. All books have more or less the same info...the only difference is the way they are explained. Whatever book you feel comfortable with, is the one you should study from. For example, B.D. Chaurasia has like everything, but personally I think it's poorly explained.
Just keep a book that you're comfortable with when studying and keep one for referencing...like Gray's Anatomy.
I don't really think their are certain books to be followed by every different school... it's just a means of your understanding.


----------



## shanikhan

which is best anatomy book to study from:-

RJ LAST'S
KEITH L MOORE
SNELL'S
???


----------



## sonu

Thanks to all.


----------



## hammad khan

@^topic
Books are helpful guider but also try to get info from internet. there are thousands of articles and thousands of videos on you tube and other sits for med education. we all use internets but mostly not for our class topic of the day. Every day try to spend about 1 hour on computer to get information that based on lectures. Try to take notes by your self or make any journal where you can write summary of the topic which you can study for exams and will help you in the filed. hope this info will you all.


----------



## 4003

lol yeah youtube is "really" helpful. Very good for developing a base.


----------



## MastahRiz

shanikhan said:


> which is best anatomy book to study from:-
> 
> RJ LAST'S
> KEITH L MOORE
> SNELL'S
> ???


Snell for your profs and term exams + KLM clinicals which aren't mentioned in Snell.

For vivas or small quizzes or in class review sessions, use Last's.


----------



## ayesha_

shanikhan said:


> which is best anatomy book to study from:-
> 
> RJ LAST'S
> KEITH L MOORE
> SNELL'S
> ???


and if you want to study from a single book only, any one of the above will do.(all 3 are very good books). just follow the book you choose, word to word from page 1 to last page. (don't miss anything in between, and it will be sufficient enough)


----------



## shanikhan

MastahRiz said:


> Snell for your profs and term exams + KLM clinicals which aren't mentioned in Snell.
> 
> For vivas or small quizzes or in class review sessions, use Last's.





ayesha_ said:


> and if you want to study from a single book only, any one of the above will do.(all 3 are very good books). just follow the book you choose, word to word from page 1 to last page. (don't miss anything in between, and it will be sufficient enough)


thanks all, i have one more question....as my father is also a doctor i got all these books but they are out dated(OLD VERSION).These books of my father are in very good condition but i am doubting its content.Does content vary version to version and Do I need new books#confused


----------



## FIA

i bought gray's anatomy.....amy remarks about the book??


----------



## 4003

Simply the "bible" of anatomy. It's all you need if your able to understand it.


----------



## Rabia786

which book should i buy for histology?
and i bought KLM Anatomy. is it good enough??


----------



## 4003

Yeah I like KLM a lot. I'd recommend it.
For histology, Junqueira's basic histology is really good. It has really good pics aswell.


----------



## Rabia786

what about Ross's histology and atlas?


----------



## 4003

I haven't really used it much though, but it's just as good.


----------



## Rabia786

okay. thank you 
i know which to buy now.


----------



## ayesha_

FIA said:


> i bought gray's anatomy.....amy remarks about the book??


it is a very big book - too lengthy. no doubt it is a legend .. but normally it can't be used as a textbook. only as a reference book.


(if you bought _gray's anatomy for students,_ that is another case)


----------



## ayesha_

Rabia786 said:


> which book should i buy for histology?
> and i bought KLM Anatomy. is it good enough??


for histology, pakistani students are comfortable with a combination of laiq hussein's histology+ di foire's atlas for histology.


----------



## Rocker16

is jenqueira a better book of histology or should i buy laiq hussain??


----------



## 4003

Laiq has all the info you would have to know. It's really good. But it doesn't really have actualy histology pictures...its like rough drawings in black and white. Junqueira is more of a text book which has an accurate histology atlas including the info that you would find in Laiq.


----------



## Rocker16

and should i buy the 3 books of anatomy snell,KLM and the atlas of natter or only one or two of them???


----------



## 4003

Either Snells and Netters atlas...or KLM and Netters Atlas.


----------



## Rocker16

thanks bhai!!!


----------



## noor kausar

*book of Ist prof*

students!!!!
there is another book named LAST'S ANATOMY by chummy s. sinnatamby. this book is very conceptual and one can clear concepts by study it thoroughly


----------



## MartyParty

What do you guys think of Linda S Costanzo's Physiology. Please have a look I think its a good text but i would also like the seniors to check it out.


----------



## Mashaal

Costanzo's Physio is the BRS Review right?
Cause if that's the one you're talking about, it's wonderful for reviewing before exams. Short and to the point. 
And on the anatomy books, I'm more of a Snell's person (more pictures, less words). But KLM's pretty good too. But get Netter's for sure, it's a good atlas.


----------



## MartyParty

Mashaal said:


> Costanzo's Physio is the BRS Review right?
> Cause if that's the one you're talking about, it's wonderful for reviewing before exams. Short and to the point.
> And on the anatomy books, I'm more of a Snell's person (more pictures, less words). But KLM's pretty good too. But get Netter's for sure, it's a good atlas.



no not the review but the actual full length textbook. i think its available in lahore and from what i understand it was literally designed for medical studies


----------



## Courage

Thanks everyone!

This really is a lot of help!


----------



## pkriz840

Costanzo's full length text for physio is a good book but that should not be the main physio book u use cause its way too short and not nearly in depth enough as it leaves out a lot of important info. stick with guyton or ganong imo and Id consider getting Firdaus physio too if i were u which is just a review book that summarizes the important info with tables, charts, bullet points etc.


----------



## MartyParty

pkriz840 said:


> Costanzo's full length text for physio is a good book but that should not be the main physio book u use cause its way too short and not nearly in depth enough as it leaves out a lot of important info. stick with guyton or ganong imo and Id consider getting Firdaus physio too if i were u which is just a review book that summarizes the important info with tables, charts, bullet points etc.



thanks for the reply. Appreciate your post but I have also been told that guyton is waaaaaaaay too long. It goes into unnecessary details that are not suitable for medical students but more for people that have Masters or phDs in Physiology.


----------



## MastahRiz

MartyParty said:


> thanks for the reply. Appreciate your post but I have also been told that guyton is waaaaaaaay too long. It goes into unnecessary details that are not suitable for medical students but more for people that have Masters or phDs in Physiology.


Completely disagree. There are certain points in almost any book that will seem too detailed for medical students, but it's nowhere near post-graduate level physiology. Personally I recommend Guyton over all other phys. books.

It also depends on what kind of a student you are.


----------



## pkriz840

ya guyton isnt too detailed for med school...it does repeat points often in between chapters which can make it more boring to read (compared to other textbooks) but its ur best bet. ive heard ganong gets too detailed but i havent read that one so im not sure.


----------



## Dr.Sameed

there is also a book called Cunninghan manual of practical anatomy
buy that one n memorise all the bones at the end of the book, it is an excellent book regarding dissection


----------



## yousaf465

UHS recommend Cunningham’s Manual of Practical Anatomy by G.J. Romanes, 15th Ed.,
Vol-I, II and III.
but I have got 14th ed what are the differences ?


----------



## masterh

Cunningham's Manual is basically a guide book for dissection. It's not a course book, I mean, you won't get any paper from it, but it helps in the practical orientation of Human Body. You can even skip buying this book.

Guyton is the best book around, although it does get repetitive, but it clears all sorts of concepts pretty easily and it has a simpler language. There's no physiology without it. You can try Jaypee physiology as well, it's a UGrad book and can be easily crammed. But, Guyton is the book from where the paper is actually made. However, I read from Guyton in 1st Year and in 2nd Year, I read from Jaypee..


----------



## masterh

Sir, you won't find any big difference. The newer edition would surely have better graphics and cover design. But, the text and the details are almost the same. Don't worry.


----------



## yousaf465

masterh said:


> Sir, you won't find any big difference. The newer edition would surely have better graphics and cover design. But, the text and the details are almost the same. Don't worry.


Thanks so I should go with 14th ed.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

if you are in lahore..........go to ilmi book house urdu bazar> thatz it!

the whole set cost me 4000 there...!

including latest editions of original Guyton & Hall, B.D churasia vol#1, Cunningham's manual-1, Biochem by Prof.Hashmi, diFiore's histo atlas & colored pirated: Snell's anatomy, Last's anatomy & Histo by Jinqueira.

you will also get anatomy atlas by McMinn's in 1000 from some nearby shop.


----------



## DAZZLED

i've seen my seniors at college studying mcq books .. are they required too? which ones are good?


----------



## masterh

You'll only be needing those near the Profs


----------



## Danny Boi

Well I wanted to share my experience too.Just got into med uni so yay (Ziauddin University) #happy . I tried Langman's embryology but it didn't work for me that well because I felt that it's not a great book when it comes to helping you to sort of take off on embryology.I think that if anyone wants a book that has a more simple (kind of a step by step thing) approach then go for Kieth L.Moore's 'The Developing Human'.Hope I got that right


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq

Danny Boi said:


> Well I wanted to share my experience too.Just got into med uni so yay (Ziauddin University) #happy . I tried Langman's embryology but it didn't work for me that well because I felt that it's not a great book when it comes to helping you to sort of take off on embryology.I think that if anyone wants a book that has a more simple (kind of a step by step thing) approach then go for Kieth L.Moore's 'The Developing Human'.Hope I got that right


oh thankU buddy!#happy

i was only left with decision abt embryo's buk..........now i cn make the right choice.


----------



## tahira

plz tell me how can i apply for finicial assistance of aku?


----------



## Danny Boi

anas90 said:


> oh thankU buddy!#happy
> 
> i was only left with decision abt embryo's buk..........now i cn make the right choice.


No problem man ! Good luck ! #wink


----------

